# John Deere 2653a Help!



## Rflorence22 (Nov 26, 2020)

Need some help figuring out why the head of my JD 2653a will not go down. I checked the hydraulics and electrical, everything seems to be normal. The lever that retracts and puts down the head literally won't move. This machine looks to have had multiple wiring issues in the past, but was working one day, then stopped working after transporting.

Any suggestions next steps? New to the forum, would appreciate the help!


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmm... I just sold mine, so I might not be much help now that it's out of my garage.

Hopefully this is not a hydraulic issue, but merely something mechanical with the control lever. The lever (D)has mechanical linkage that could be bound up or seized. This is where I would start investigating, you can see it in the photo behind the perforated screen.

Also one other things that I would check... Could be way off here and wish I still had my mower to go look at, but the weight transfer knob that is located in front of the seat with the +/- arrows. This is used for traction control by adjusting the amount of weight applied to the cutting units. I would check that it did not get turned and maxed out. It may be preventing the hydraulic system from allowing your heads to lift. Again, I could be wayyyy off here but something easy to check.


----------



## Rflorence22 (Nov 26, 2020)

@crussell Thank you for the quick reply. I'm actually doing a very similar thing for a high school you did. Curious why did you sell?

As far as your suggestions. I tried all over the above. It's actually stuck in the up position. I think it's the lever (d), but also think because it's in the up position could be electrical. Do you have any suggestions for people on the forum that would help?

Thanks again for the quick reply!


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

I own a 2653A and work on a fleet of 3 others. The raise/lower lever gets really sloppy from time to time - check the linkage and bolt in behind the steering column to make sure it's tight. I've had those get loose and the whole lever flop around and you can't raise or lower the heads.


----------



## Rflorence22 (Nov 26, 2020)

It's actually completely locked up. Lever will not move up or down. Thoughts @2xjtn ? Do you think it's possible electrical or the actual pin/piston in the lever not going up and down?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Rflorence22 said:


> It's actually completely locked up. Lever will not move up or down. Thoughts @2xjtn ? Do you think it's possible electrical or the actual pin/piston in the lever not going up and down?


I do not know the 2653a very well. But in similar situations, I have disconnected the linkage at the control valve to determine if the problem was in the valve, or in the lever. If the valve is a typical open-center spool valve, then it's quite possible to have a mechanical problem in the spool assembly. It's not unheard of for a detent ball to lock up the spool. Be careful working on it however. If it's pressure-locked, safely relieving that pressure is a must before disassembling any hydraulic circuits.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

2xjtn said:


> I own a 2653A and work on a fleet of 3 others. The raise/lower lever gets really sloppy from time to time - check the linkage and bolt in behind the steering column to make sure it's tight. I've had those get loose and the whole lever flop around and you can't raise or lower the heads.


Bumping this back up. My reels started to turn off randomly at times. But now they won't even spin, I can get them to budge like 1/4in with the back lap valve. Any ideas?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Update: just had some rust buildup on the mowing solenoid. But what a pain it was to take off. Took 2-3 hours of pulling on it with a pliers and soaking the shaft that the solenoid slides onto.


----------

